

Genes, Race, And IQ - biohacker42
http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2009/04/genes-race-and-iq.html

======
tokenadult
Oh, I thought the submission was going to be an article from The Atlantic, and
not just a short Andrew Sullivan blog entry about a new book,

<http://www.wwnorton.com/catalog/winter09/006505.htm>

[http://www.amazon.com/Intelligence-How-Get-Schools-
Cultures/...](http://www.amazon.com/Intelligence-How-Get-Schools-
Cultures/dp/0393065057)

which does happen to be well worth reading.

